
Show HN: Log Periodic – .bash_history, htop, and tail -f for the cloud - hoytech
https://logperiodic.com/
======
hoytech
Hi HN!

When you run your programs on remote servers, especially ones you can't SSH
into, there usually isn't much visibility into what's happening. Also, when
your system is comprised of many separate servers, it can be hard to track
what is happening across your system as a whole. Lastly, keeping a record of
important tasks often means post-processing a bunch of log files in different
formats.

Log Periodic is a protocol, a command-line tool, and a web interface I've been
experimenting with to assist with the above problems. You're welcome to sign-
up and play around, just please don't hit my servers too hard. :)

I've also made a ~10 minute YouTube screencast that shows how it works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIXLDodABVE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIXLDodABVE)

I very much appreciate any comments you have.

Thanks!

\- Doug

